# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία] Ηχειο Monitor ...Daewoo SP

## east electronics

*Κατασκευη Monitor Daewoo SP* 						 				Αυτη την φορα ειπα η πρωτη μου δουλεια για φετος το “ποδαρικο”  που λενε στον τοπο μας να μην ειναι επισκευη αλλα μια “κατασκευη ” Την  ονομασα Monitor Daewoo SP οπου SP προερχεται απο την αγγλικη λεξη  surplus  που σημαινει πλεονασμα ( υλικου ) αλλα εχει γενικα καθιερωθει  ως ορος για τα υλικα που περισεψαν και εκτος νεοτερας θα ηταν για την  μαντρα . 


 Αρχικα και γενικοτερα θα πρεπει να ενισχυουμε την κατασκευη , την  αναχρησιμοποιηση μακραν καλυτερα απο την ανακυκλωση , το diy  αλλα και  το made in Greece  στον βαθμο που γινεται. Κατι μου λεει οτι και τα δυο  τελευταια πραγματα θα ειναι μαλλον πολυ χρησιμα στο πολυ κοντινο μελλον .
Η καμπινα ηταν “ορφανη” χρονια το ζευγαρι της μας το ειχαν σπασει σε  εκλογες πριν 8 χρονια νομιζω  και γυρναγε στο εργαστηριο ενω τα υλικα  απο μεσα τα ειχαμε αναχρησιμοποιησει σε αλλα μεγαφωνα του στολου που  ειχαν καει . 




 Ετσι αποφασισα να το κατασκευασω χρησιμοποιωντας τα λιγοτερο δυνατα  καινουργια υλικα ….δλδ μονο μεγαφωνα  και αυτα οσο πιο φτηνα γινεται  αλλα τουλαχιστον καπως επιλεγμενα ωστε να δουλευουν επαρκως . Μοναχο του  monitor  το πιθανοτερο ειναι να δουλεψει μονο σε καποιο Dj set  οποτε  ενα μαλακο μεγαφωνο με αρκετα μπασσα  και ενα επισης δυνατο  driver   ηταν η επιλογη μου ενω τελικα ενω ειχα ξεκινησει να βαλω ετοιμo κροσοβερ  εκτος του οτι δεν πηγε σωστα   τελευταια στιγμη αποφασισα αρχικα να το  καστουμαρω για να “ερθει” αλλα και να το κατασκευασω επισης με υλικα  surplus . 


 Επιλεχτηκε Β ταξης για το μεγαφωνο χαμηλων και Γ ταξης για το  μεγαφωνο των υψηλων 12 και 18 db  αντιστοιχα  με συχνοτητα αποκοπης στα  3650. 


 Τα αποτελεσμα ηταν πολυ ικανοποιητικο για την δαπανη που εγινε  τυπου  50 ευρω στο συνολο νομιζω και εκτος απο απιστευτα μπασσα το μεγαφωνο  αυτο καταφερε να διατηρησει και πολυ καλα μεσαια . Ενα ελαφρυ κρεμασμα  στα ψηλα μεσαια ηταν το μονο μειον που μπορεσα να βρω  αλλα σαν  προσεγγιση και για την συγκκριμενη χρηση Dj μονιτορ  αμφιβαλω εαν κανεις  θα ενοχληθει ποτε απο αυτο . Το ιδιο κρεμασμα που προερχεται απο το  κοψιμο στο κροσοβερ αλλα και απο τον τυπο της χοανης που δεν μπορει να  κατεβει και πολυ χαμηλα απο τον σχεδιασμο της ενω παραλληλα το κοψιμο  αυτο ( δλδ τοσο ψηλα ) προσφερει και ενα κλικ παραπανω σε ασφαλεια στην  μοναδα των υψηλων οποτε θα ελεγα οτι ειμαστε πολυ ενταξει . 


 Πολλες ευχες για το νεο ετος και η Δευετρα θα μας βρει να κανουμε τα  cosmetics  καθαρισμα και γυαλισμα της καμπινας ( τελευταια αποκτησαμε  και τεχνολογια για γυαλισμα καπακιων πικαπ ) τελευταιο ελεγχο και  κλεισιμο του μονιτορ . 
 Καλη χρονια
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

angel_grig (02-01-16), ezizu (02-01-16), nikolasswts (02-01-16), Vulcan (02-01-16)

----------

